# Rate the gadgets above you!



## gaurav_indian (Aug 10, 2007)

Rate the gadgets above you! 


ipod


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ 8/10

W810i


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ I've never used one, but from what I hear from my friends, its pretty good. I'll give it a 7/10

...! the mythical iphone?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 10, 2007)

0.5/10 coz no java


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 10, 2007)

from view point of smart phone iphone is a big CRAP. 
0.001 for iphone

K700i


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

7.5/10

Microsoft Zune


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 10, 2007)

^ 2/10 




P1i


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

9/10

Nokia 3300


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 10, 2007)

7/10

SE P990i


----------



## faraaz (Aug 10, 2007)

8/10 ... first phone I ever used, and it did its job admirably for its price range!!

Sony Playstation 3!


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 10, 2007)

10/10

8800 Ultra


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 10, 2007)

10/10 for PS3. Its perfect. Its the games that were flawed.
7/10 for 8800.

Nokia N95.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

8/10

Wii


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wii gets 8/10.Wonderful concept.

N73 ME


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ 8/10 .. iPhone


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

5/10

K800


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

8/10

O2 -XGA mini  edited


----------



## max_demon (Aug 10, 2007)

8/10

Psp


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

9/10

Xbox


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 10, 2007)

xbox............   8/10

nokia 7610........


----------



## faraaz (Aug 10, 2007)

7610 - 6/10

Alienware m700


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

@shantanu
O2 is a company, dude.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

edited..  it was mini XGA O2


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 10, 2007)

9/10

SE W990i


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ its just a concept yet.. Neways 7/10
the Microsoft Surface


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

8.5/10

guys u forgot nokia 1100


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 10, 2007)

1/10
Razer Copperhead


----------



## almighty (Aug 10, 2007)

3/10
Nokia 3230


----------



## Anindya (Aug 10, 2007)

7/10
Creative Zen Vision M.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 10, 2007)

7.5/10
Awesum screen n good quality sound !!! comparatively poor navigation system...

ALIENWARE AURORA m9750   ... completely juiced up !!!!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

6/10

Calculator


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2007)

10/10 ... for a scientific 1

wii


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

8/10

For innovative engineering.


Apple 17" MacBook Pro


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

lol 10/10 khush raho 

PS3


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

PS3......10/10-no competition to this beast


8600GT-512MB


----------



## xbonez (Aug 11, 2007)

6/10

Alienware Area 51 ALX (muahahaha!!!)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2007)

10/10

Mac Book Pro


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2007)

8/10
A dell xps m1330


----------



## almighty (Aug 11, 2007)

10/10
advance wala bday gift hai *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/easter10.gif
LG 6130


----------



## faraaz (Aug 11, 2007)

LG 6130 - 5/10

Apple TV


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2007)

5/10
Nokia e90


----------



## faraaz (Aug 11, 2007)

9/10!! 10/10 if it weighed 20 g less...

Now rate...iRiver CLIX 2


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ 9/10. 

Creative Zen Stone.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

^^6/10
Ipod video 30gb


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

7/10
SE K850 Cybershot Phone
*www.sonyericsson.com/images/spgd/GPD_46300_1500_0_4000.png​


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

11/10 they look awesome. 

5 pen computer / P-ISM

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1015520_testpism.JPG


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

10/10

Nokia N91


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

5/10

M600


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ 4.5/10
n77


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10


Sony VGN-SZ18GP/C


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10

w960i


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

10/10

N72


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10

N-gage QD


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

5/10

L7i


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

0.0000000000008/10 

 I HATE IT  coz my envy owns it


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> 0.0000000000008/10
> 
> I HATE IT  coz my envy owns it



I too


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

The *HP dv9311TX *lappie...
PROCESSOR : Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5500, 2 MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB
HARD DRIVE : 2 x 160 GB Serial ATA HDD, 150 MB/ Sec @5400 RPM
MEMORY : 2 GB DDR2 RAM (667 GHz)
GRAPHICS CARD : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 Dedicated Video Graphics with 512 MB Dedicated Memory
OPTICAL DRIVE : DVD+/-RW with Double Layer LightScribe technology
DISPLAY : 17" Ultra BrightView WideScreen with Dual Lamp
OS : Microsoft Windows Vista 64bit ULTIMATE Edition
ACCESSORIES : Integrated 1.3 Mega pixel Camera, 802.11 a/b/g WLAN, Bluetooth 2.0 HP Module, 56K modem, 5-In-1 Digital Media Reader, IEEE 1394 Port, One S-Video TV-Out, One RJ-11 - Modem, One RJ-45 – NIC, 2.0 USB Port, 1 VGA Port.
_ Oops, i forgot..._ XB3000 notebook expansion base (docking station) with wireless mouse+keyboard, Internet Data Card + TV Tuner Card + BackPack 
WEIGHT : Approx. 3.7 Kg


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

arey yaar bas kar...
ok 8/10 bas!! 
Logitech Mx 518

arey yaar bas kar...
ok 8/10 bs!! 
Logitech Mx 518


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

deja vu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ Deja vu


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

Alienware any 1


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

9/10 to anything with the tag "alienware... the -1 is for the price 
HTC Touch


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

alienware... it's dell-subsidory now.. but rocks... 8/10
touch seems kool... but waitin for somethin even more kooler... 8/10
mayb my next phone... SE K850..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ 6/10
LG KE850 Prada


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

^ 2/10

Nokia 1100


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 9/10 to anything with the tag "alienware... the -1 is for the price
> HTC Touch


9/10 I have that lying with my Mom


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 9/10 to anything with the tag "alienware... the -1 is for the price
> HTC Touch



7.5/10

n93i


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10

K750i


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ 8.5 / 10 cause of low cam quality compared to new 1's


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

7/10 for k750i

samsung x820 (worlds ultra slim cell)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> K750i



10/10

N76


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

^ 5/10 coz i hate nokia 

100/100 for K750i

W880i


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

7/10

W200i


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10 for W200i


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 12, 2007)

*The Buck stops here* 
*Maybach*
 *www.canadiandriver.com/articles/tw/images/maybach_int2.jpg
*static.howstuffworks.com/gif/maybach-front-back.jpg

*Do i want it *
   Talk about understatement !


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ can't rate .. Drool


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

9/10.. but a *Lambo* or *Porsche* 4 me.. anything.. any model.... xcept the lappies & watches.. & helmets.. & all other things not car... 
Marks for them please


----------

